# Dew claws



## jjames (Aug 6, 2010)

Why do people have their dogs dew claws removed? Is it really necessary?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*De clawed*



jjames said:


> Why do people have their dogs dew claws removed? Is it really necessary?


it is not needed but i guess they do not want to teach their dogs not to climb? Or they have wooden floors? Maybe they should de Fang them? JW


----------



## jjames (Aug 6, 2010)

sounds pretty cruel. I've also heard that it's to make their legs look lean? Seems totally unnecessary. Are they asleep when it happens?


----------



## beanz (Aug 6, 2010)

I hear in Japan they have their vocal cords removed so they don't bark!
My dog barks and scratches  ........ but I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## jjames (Aug 6, 2010)

Really! That's terrible. I have heard of puppy mills doing that to the mothers and as JW joked about 'de-fanging' they do that also to stop the mother from attacking/killing the pups as they've gone crazy. I'd go bloody crazy if i was existing in those conditions and being used as a puppy machine...*sigh

My dog barks, scratches, chews and drives me crazy most the time, but like you said, i wouldn't have him any other way either.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Well i have 3 tortoises. they are very quiet. JW


----------



## jjames (Aug 6, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> Well i have 3 tortoises. they are very quiet. JW


and live FOREVER! haha


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Yes but i hope thats a good thing. All 3 of my tortoises are over 200 pounds each. JW


----------



## beanz (Aug 6, 2010)

Golly, they must live in some huge pond??


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Ha ha no man they are tortoises they cant swim but they do bath in shallow water. they are from the desert so they are mostly on land or during hot weather and the night underground. Here's some info on them African Spurred Tortoise - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. JW


----------



## beanz (Aug 6, 2010)

Ha........I used to have a tortoise when I was a kid but apparently I killed it trying to scrub its underside.......bet your tortoises are much easier to handle than the dog and cat!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Yes ofcourse as long as you have a big yard, warm weather and a lot of vegetation. JW.


----------

